# Jotul 118 crack



## dwyer83177 (Jan 30, 2009)

I need some advise. I just picked up a used green enamel Jotul 118 wood stove and after a while of running it we noticed a few cracks that i believe were not there when i got. the cracks are on the side panels. the only reason i saw it was we turned the lights off in the room and you could see light coming from the side of the stove. my question is, what can i do. this stove is estheticlly nice to look at and i don't money for a new one. can i coat the inside with furnace cement or something like that. i am not to worried about smoke coming out of the crack. i believe i have the worlds greatest draft on my chimney. even with out i fire going you can hear it sucking air out of the house. or should i suck it up and find a new stove. i looked for a "cheap" new stove but i need a flue exit out the back and all of the new inexpensive stoves out there they all have a flue exit out the top.


----------



## begreen (Jan 30, 2009)

It would be much easier and safer for us to see some pictures of the cracks before assessing the risks of running the stove.


----------



## dwyer83177 (Jan 30, 2009)

i tried taking pictures of it but even with my camera on the smallest setting, the photo is to big for this forum( i am not computor iliterat enough to it smaller) well if you are fimilure with this stove the crack is about 6-8 inches ling and goes threw the horse on the side of the stove. i will keep tring to get my wifes stupid camera to cooporate.


----------



## getndun (Aug 9, 2011)

Ever get an answer for these cracks- I just brought my 1975 118 out of storage and noticed hairline cracks up the middle. I heard that it can be welded, but it will just re-crack- any good epoxy or cement that someone could recommend?


----------



## Stump_Branch (Aug 9, 2011)

Welding cast is tricky lots of imperfections in the base metal can lead to contamination. I would suspect furnace cement would work, but that is a band-aid. If im not mistaken, can you not buy replacment side panels and rebuild? Enamle would be hard to match, but better than a crack. I know other jotuls are like that, not sure on older models, or specifically the 118.


----------



## getndun (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply- band aids work if changed regularly!! Good news is it is only a hairline and behind the side plates.


----------



## webbie (Aug 9, 2011)

I suspect hair lines are in many stoves and are OK when behind a side plate like that...a band-aid should do. I usually wet the crack and apply cement from the inside. It will probably crack right out, but at least make you feel better!


----------

